# RIP Matilda



## SteveinDevon (Jul 7, 2009)

Alas, Matilda the elderly THB didnt make it through hibernation this winter. You make sure the fridge temps are stable and waft the door but sometimes I guess when its time to leave us its time, no matter what. She only came to us about 5 years ago with a nasty shoulder wound that gradually healed. She was blind as a bat but still managed wonderfully despite that and her age. Joy at the Tortoise Garden thought she was in her 90s when she stayed there on holiday a couple of years ago. We'll always rember your sweet little face with the permanently confused look on it.


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

Just seen this 

I am so sorry how devastating for you 

Sleep tight little one x


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 23, 2012)

What a beautiful girl she was too,RIP Matilda


----------

